# Types of Australian student visas



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As the number of overseas students looking to move to Australia continues to grow, more and more questions are being asked about the different types of Australian student visas available. In order to give you a summary of the options available, we will look at each individual student visa available to oversee students and confirm [...]

Click to read the full news article: Types of Australian student visas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

